# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Uitbijven menstruatie

## ilona

hoi 

ik ben een meid van 24 en ben altijd regelmatig ongesteld geweest. maar deze maand dus niet. Na een zoek tocht weet ik waar het door kan komen. 
ik heb wat stres gehad en ben ook afgevallen, redelijk snel. Maar vorige maand was ik nog gewoon ongesteld en in die maand ben ik 1 kilo kwijt. Goed het kan daar dus door komen. 
Het antwoord op mijn vraag kan ik echter nergens vinden namelijk; Hoe zorg ik er voor dat mijn menstruatie weer goed op gang komt. zwanger kan ik niet zijn volgens mij, aangezien dat mijn vriend al sins julie in het buitenland zit.
heeft er iemand advies (behalve naar de dokter)!!!!!
oja en ik slik al zeker een half jaar geen pil meer.
xx

----------


## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

Door stress kan je menstruatie inderdaad onregelmatig worden. Als je zorgt dat die stress weg gaat, komt het waarschijnlijk vanzelf weer goed  :Smile: 
Bij mij is het drie maanden "niet normaal" geweest. Toen ik zelf weer wat rustiger was, werd mijn lichaam dat ook.

Dus probeer dat zou ik zeggen. Mocht je menstruatie onregelmatig blijven (ik weet dat je dit niet wil horen, maar toch) misschien toch even je huisarts inschakelen.
Maar probeer eerst eens aan die stress te werken, dat zal al een hoop schelen. Is de stress al weg, nog even geduld hebben  :Wink: 

Xx Nikky.

----------


## Yv

Ik ben ooit eens 9 maanden niet ongesteld geweest. Dat kwam ook vanwege stress. Ik merkte dat doordat ik zo op gericht was, ik niet ongesteld werd. Ook niet door te doen alsof ik er niet mee bezig was hielp niet. Ik heb toen veel afleiding gezocht en uiteindelijk was mijn aandacht daar niet meer op gericht en werd ik ongesteld. Het is een soort acceptatie van je lichaam dat het even niet meer zo werkt als normaal. De wetenschap dat je lichaam op dat gebied uiteindelijk vanzelf hersteld, maakte mij rustiger. Hopelijk werkt het bij jou ook zo.

----------

